
Drop Table Companies Ltd - sz4kerto
https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10542519
======
TeMPOraL
Achievement unlocked.

Next level - name your company:

    
    
      X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H*

------
MatthewWilkes
I very nearly did this a couple of years ago, but chickened out after the
registrar I picked displayed a blank screen when I tried it.

------
frant-hartm
Shame the companies house runs on MongoDB :-D ...

[https://www.mongodb.com/press/companies-house-opens-its-
data...](https://www.mongodb.com/press/companies-house-opens-its-data-mongodb-
powered-api)

~~~
tshannon
You can still do sql injection like attacks with Mongo.

------
qume
"Nature of business (SIC)

62020 - Information technology consultancy activities"

Awesome great marketing work, love it.

------
Buge
That's not going to work. Did the beginning single quote get stripped out?

~~~
guan
There was no beginning single quote in the original filing forming the
company:

[https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10542519/filing-h...](https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10542519/filing-
history/MzE2NTQ4NjQyN2FkaXF6a2N4/document?format=pdf&download=0)

But that document appears to be generated using Companies House tools, so it
is possible that there was a single quote originally that was stripped out at
an earlier stage.

~~~
pizzeys
Nah - brokenness is intentional. I'm sure Companies House application is
secure, but I don't know if all the applications scraping it/using its feeds
are, so I couldn't be /too/ real.

------
brad0
Was this supposed to kill companies house or scrapers?

~~~
keane
you could ask the maker,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pizzeys](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pizzeys)

------
techcode
DROP TABLE CONSULTANTS; LTD - is from 2013
[https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/08768324](https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/08768324)

------
mkagenius
The author probably tried to break the software of the company registrar and
wherever that name gets saved.

I guess it didn't work :) But good try.

------
richardknop
I would try

aaa'; drop table companies; --

------
dshuang
[https://xkcd.com/327/](https://xkcd.com/327/)

~~~
disposablezero
When hippie nerds name their kids, buy a former nuclear missile silo and watch
the fuck out because we'll be accidentally thrown back into the days trying to
start a fire with an iPhone and wishing for an Samsung Galaxy Note 7 airlines
announced were banned at the beginning of every flight.

------
Silhouette
Funny idea. Good luck with the logo design, though... ;-)

------
mjoxley
ha ha, brilliant!

------
rahrahrah
Guys.... This is obviously NOT an attempt to SQL inject. This is a full
fledged company incorporation. A marketing move if you will.

Although a risky one. If that had worked that guy would end up in court.

~~~
pizzeys
:)

Not that risky though - it looks more like an SQL injection than it actually
is. I actually didn't think it would get this much attention - I went to bed!

~~~
keithpeter
Watch out for those computer generated marketing letters being sent to the
registered address.

------
petarb
Reminds me of the xckd comic Bobby drop tables
[https://xkcd.com/327/](https://xkcd.com/327/)

